# Lame leg, old California Desert tort



## stingface (Oct 4, 2009)

A friend owns this turtle. I child "might" have dropped it. The leg is lame and I am wondering what advice I can give her on care for an injured tort. It is a male at least 16 years old in an enclosure with a female about the same age. Thanks
Stingface


----------



## egyptiandan (Oct 4, 2009)

The best thing to do is get to a vet and get the leg x-rayed.

Danny


----------



## stingface (Oct 4, 2009)

If she can't get to a vet right away, is there anything she could do for him besides wait and watch? She is in Santa Barbara, does anyone know of a vet in her area that deals with torts. I think I will suggest she calls the Tortoise sancuary there and get advice. She's called them before. Any other suggestions?


----------



## stingface (Oct 4, 2009)

This is what I told her after doing a little more research:



Greg Haskell, DVM, La Concepcion Animal Hospital
7126 Hollister Ave, Goleta, CA 93117
(805) 685-4513


Here is a vet in your area who treats tortoises. Make sure he has very fresh food close to him so he doesn't have to move too much. If he is pooping where he is sitting clean it up. Check for open wounds. Look for swelling or infection. See if he is eating or moving at all. Call the vet for advice.


----------



## Laura (Oct 4, 2009)

another thing she needs to do , is NOT allow children to 'play' with the torts! dropping them can kill them. She is lucky it may only be an inj leg. I'd get to vet and make his enclosure smaller if it doesnt upset him so he cant walk around much. Keep him extra warm. Not hot.. 
Someone posted a list of Vets not too long ago...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's a couple more...

Jodie Marshall, DVM
Helen Harris, DVM
West Valley Veterinary Clinic
123 North V Street
Lompoc, CA 93436
Tel: (805) 736-1238
Fax: (805) 736-7063

Los Osos
Patrice K. Burroughs, DVM & Susan Choy, DVM
Bear Valley Animal Clinic
2021 11th Street
Los Osos, CA 93402
Tel: (805) 528-0693

Susan Hoegeman, DVM
Cat & Bird Clinic
101 West Mission Street
Santa Barbara, CA 93101
Tel: (805) 569-2287


Eric Westheimer, DVM
Valley Animal Hospital
102 South Fairview Avenue
Goleta, CA 93117
Tel: (805) 964-7755
Fax: (805) 683-1947


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 4, 2009)

stingface said:


> Greg Haskell, DVM, La Concepcion Animal Hospital
> 7126 Hollister Ave, Goleta, CA 93117
> (805) 685-4513



Dr. Haskell is an excellent tortoise vet. One of the gals in our tortoise club here in Fresno takes her sick tortoises to him (a 5 or 6 hour drive), and she swears by him.

Yvonne

Maggie: is he on your list? This is Diana's vet (fat cat??)


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 4, 2009)

emysemys said:


> stingface said:
> 
> 
> > Greg Haskell, DVM, La Concepcion Animal Hospital
> ...



No he's not on my list, nobody gave him to me. I have made 2 posts asking forum members to give me the names of the vets that they go to. Now here is one who has an excellent reputation and he did not make it on to my list. I have already given the list to Josh for refining and printing and this guy didn't make it. And it's a tortoise NOT a turtle!


----------

